# Affordable Pasture board in Santa Barbara



## serendipity5089 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi my name is Megan and I just moved to Santa Barbara for school and am looking for a place to keep my horse. She is older so I am mostly just in need of a grass pasture to turn her out on where I can come a couple times a week to visit her but she will mostly be retired. The place can be as far as an hour away, driving isnt a problem but I just need to let her eat grass and be safe. If anyone knows of a place please let me know, it can be a boarding facility or even just a friend with an empty pasture wanting to lease it out.


----------



## jessie6564 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Megan,
Santa Barbara is a tough place to find pasture board, I'm actually in the process of looking for the same thing. It's hard here because the cost of land is so incredibly expensive. Anyways if you are interested in pasture I would suggest Santa Ynez. They have quite a few afordable places. My horse is at Aberdeen...there is a wait list but it's completely worth it. They have nice box stalls, great footing, 3x a day feeding and great turnout for 6 hrs a day for only 425 a month. Look into the private ranches. I would suggest posting something on the feedstore BB's, I had a sweet deal over the summer for 2 acres + hay for only 250 and they were irrigated and Growing green grass!!! Something you dont see around here in the summers! Also I know the scoop on many of the area barns so let me know where you end up!
Jessie


----------



## horsey1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am considering pasture boarding on my farm in NW Indiana. Does anyone know what the going rate is around here and IF there is a demand? Thanks


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

horsey - I would start by calling about to various places that offer boarding and check what the average is for the specific area you are in. You can also get a feel for whether there is a demand or not based on if they all tell you they are full up or have plenty of spaces open. It varies so much even from one area of the same state to another that it's pretty hard to predict. You could also start keeping up with Craigslist and the local classifieds to get an idea of demand and price for your locality.


----------

